# Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Oktober 2010)

*Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter


----------



## Naennon (19. Oktober 2010)

*Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

da kommt auch nix neues mehr oder?

hab den Venomous X, der ist schick und top, viel mehr geht gar nicht


----------



## elohim (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

der ist halt breiter und schmaler als der venomous x, da er für 140er lüfter optimiert ist, quasi als konkurrent zum prolimatech armageddon.

und das ding sieht doch nett aus.


----------



## desmond1974 (19. Oktober 2010)

*Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Der erinnert mich sehr stark an meinen Prolimatech Armageddon...


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Das ist ja der perfekte Lüfter für Starcraft-Fans...


----------



## SaKuL (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



elohim schrieb:


> der ist halt breiter und schmaler...



geil geil, zeig mir mal wie breiter und schmaler *gleichzeitig* im Vergleich zu einem anderem Stück Hardware gehen kann!


----------



## elohim (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



SaKuL schrieb:


> geil geil, zeig mir mal wie breiter und schmaler *gleichzeitig* im Vergleich zu einem anderem Stück Hardware gehen kann!



oh entschuldigung, der herr. weniger tief und breiter, so gut?


----------



## mannefix (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

900 U/Minute ...vermutlich zu laut.


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

hm, mir reicht mein Scythe Mugen 2 mit 870g.
Wollte erst den Scythe Orochi kaufen, aber den gabs eine Weile lang leider nicht(keine Herstellung).
Doch kurz nachdem ich den Mugen 2 kaufte, wurde der Orochi wieder angeboten :-/
btw, 900U/m bei so einer Lüftergröße ist fast nicht hörbar


----------



## Schattenschritt (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Hoffentlich gibt es demnächst mehr 140mm Kühllösungen


----------



## elohim (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



mannefix schrieb:


> 900 U/Minute ...vermutlich zu laut.



nee, der is auf 5v angenehm leise und hat insgesamt ein hervorragendes db/cfm verhältnis


----------



## Gast20140710 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



elohim schrieb:


> nee, der is auf 5v angenehm leise und hat insgesamt ein hervorragendes db/cfm verhältnis



nee, manchen sind 900upm einfach zu laut, daran ändern weder 5V noch ein tolles lärm/fördermenge-verhältnis was


----------



## elohim (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> nee, manchen sind 900upm einfach zu laut, daran ändern weder 5V noch ein tolles lärm/fördermenge-verhältnis was



okidoki. für absolute stille ist er nicht gemacht, das ist klar. aber ~14db @650rpm sollten für die allermeisten noch als sehr leise durchgehen. im übrigen hab ich den auf ~500rpm laufen, die herstellerangaben gelten nur für den pwm betrieb wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Anstatt sich alleine auf die 1/min alleine zu konzentrieren solltet ihr euch mal klar machen das es sehr stark auf die Finnenstruktur ankommt wie laut ein Lüfter auf einem Kühler werkelt. Der selbe Lüfter kann an unterschiedlichen Kühlern aufgrund der Verwirbelungen an den Finnen völlig unterschiedliche Lautstärkewerte erreichen.


----------



## Ripcord (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Wird der Kühler auch eine konkave Bodenfläche haben?

Das hat mir bei dem True Black überhaupt nicht gefallen, konnte meinen Quad mit 2 120er'n grade so ausreichend kühlen ohne groß zu übertakten.


----------



## elohim (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Anstatt sich alleine auf die 1/min alleine zu konzentrieren solltet ihr euch mal klar machen das es sehr stark auf die Finnenstruktur ankommt wie laut ein Lüfter auf einem Kühler werkelt. Der selbe Lüfter kann an unterschiedlichen Kühlern aufgrund der Verwirbelungen an den Finnen völlig unterschiedliche Lautstärkewerte erreichen.



das mag schon richtig sein, leider wird man dazu keine objektiven testergebnisse finden auf grund der unzähligen lüfter/kühler-kombinationen. da hilfts halt nur selber auszutesten....


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Der Kühler ist sicher nicht schlecht aber der Lüfter sieht grottig schlecht aus.


----------



## Gast20140710 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Anstatt sich alleine auf die 1/min alleine zu konzentrieren solltet ihr euch mal klar machen das es sehr stark auf die Finnenstruktur ankommt wie laut ein Lüfter auf einem Kühler werkelt. Der selbe Lüfter kann an unterschiedlichen Kühlern aufgrund der Verwirbelungen an den Finnen völlig unterschiedliche Lautstärkewerte erreichen.



dagegen sag ich ja auch gar nichts, nur höre ICH persönlich MEINE noctuas raus, wenn sie mit mehr als 600rpm drehen.

das gleiche hatte ich mit (wenngleich auch alten) noiseblockern, late yoons (...) und diversen anderen, billigeren teilen.

letztendlich ist das thema ohnehin sehr subjektiv, ich zB finde die klangcharakteristik der noctua sehr angenehm (siehe erster satz )


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



elohim schrieb:


> das mag schon richtig sein, leider wird man dazu keine objektiven testergebnisse finden auf grund der unzähligen lüfter/kühler-kombinationen. da hilfts halt nur selber auszutesten....



Falsch, findet man sehr wohl, Diagramme muss man nur richtig lesen können, nahezu alle Kühler werden mit verschiedenen Lüftern getestet, man muss diese Ergebnisse nur richtig interpretieren können. Wenn der Balken mit ∆T spannender ist kann man halt nix machen außer selber auszutesten...


----------



## elohim (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Falsch, findet man sehr wohl, Diagramme muss man nur richtig lesen können, nahezu alle Kühler werden mit verschiedenen Lüftern getestet, man muss diese Ergebnisse nur richtig interpretieren können. Wenn der Balken mit ∆T spannender ist kann man halt nix machen außer selber auszutesten...



ja sicher, hier mal wahllos ein paar kühlertests:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...pu-kuehler-update-prolimatech-super-mega.html
Technic3D Review: Corsair A70 CPU-Kühler im Test | Seite 4: Lautstärke | Kühlungen
DeXgo - Cogage MST-140 Luftkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 5)
Test: Coolermaster V6 GT CPU-Kühler (Seite 5) - 20.08.2010 - ComputerBase



wo sind denn da lautstärkediagramme mit verschiedenen Lüftern?


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



elohim schrieb:


> wo sind denn da lautstärkediagramme mit verschiedenen Lüftern?




Keine Ahnung, brauchst du die oder kannst du logisch denken?

wenn das:  *Corsair A70 2000 U/min  53° C Load*
dem gegenüber steht: *Prolimatech Megahalems Noctua 1000 U/min 54°C Load 
*und dann noch das folgt:* Corsair A70 1500 U/min* *@ 55°C*
Technic3D Review: Corsair A70 CPU-Kühler im Test | Seite 6: Testlauf/Temperaturen 3,8 GHz/Lüftervergleich | Kühlungen

Dann zitier ich mich selbst nochmal:

"man muss diese Ergebnisse nur richtig interpretieren können"

und wer das nicht kann, der musses eben ausprobieren, wie du schon sagtest aber für mich ist das ein logischer Zusammenhang.


----------



## zøtac (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Das ist doch alles das Selbe, Revulutionen braucht der Kühlermarkt!


----------



## elohim (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, brauchst du die oder kannst du logisch denken?
> 
> wenn das:  *Corsair A70 2000 U/min  53° C Load*
> dem gegenüber steht: *Prolimatech Megahalems Noctua 1000 U/min 54°C Load
> ...



es ging um lautstärke


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*



zøtac schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles das Selbe, Revulutionen braucht der Kühlermarkt!




Meinst du etwa sowas ?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...schlossen-um-den-airflow-zu-konzentrieren.jpg
*Das Bild sprengt sonst jeden Rahmen xD*

Ist selbet gebastelt mit Sketch Up,guck ma in mein Album


----------



## elohim (4. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Archon: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit über 900 Gramm Gesamtgewicht und 140-mm-Lüfter*

YouTube - Archon 14cm cpu cooler quick overview


----------

